# Look what I found



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Might I suggest that you put it back where you found it.

Or as my mum used to say: Put that back where you found it and don't bring anymore rubbish in here, followed by a clout.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmn! Yes, well I apologize for my comments about his guitar playing in another thread but the singing----------?

Nick.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nickoff said:


> Hmmn! Yes, well I apologize for my comments about his guitar playing in another thread but the singing----------?
> 
> Nick.


Sounds like it's a plus that I can't actually play the video - some error?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought it was going to be your dream van Kev


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is this about Bazza?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I thought I could be a bit nasty to poor old Barfy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

FFS Kev! Could you have not picked one of the good uns? You will have terrified everyone and given them all nightmares with that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well halloween is approaching Barfs


----------

